# If It's Raining And You Have To 'unplug'???



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

We've been camping for a little over a year now and have been very blessed when it comes to weather. We've never had to break down and pack up in the rain - BUT WE'VE COME CLOSE! This past weekend, a HUGE thunderstorm came through early Sunday morning - lightening and thunder and torrential rain. I immediately started thinking: when it comes time to unplug the electrical hookup, IS IT SAFE TO DO IT IN THE RAIN?????? We have the 'standard' plug.

It stopped raining and we were able to pack up without getting soaked. But if it HAD been raining, would it have been safe? Yes, we turn the current OFF at the box before unplugging, but I've been told that old plugs could still cause and arc. Also, I've seen adaptor plugs that have a handel and for comfort, I think I'll get one. But I'd like to know the SAFETY ISSUE in the meantime.

Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Make sure you put on your golf shoes and stand in a water puddle while disconnecting and you should be fine.......









Seriously, I've never considered it and I've unplugged in the rain before. It's never been a downpour, but the covers on the boxes usually flip up so your plug will remain dry.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Turn off the breaker and then you have no issues. That is good practice even if the ground is dry.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks yall, that makes me more comfortable to hear (except the golf shoes -














) We do turn off the breaker and the boxes do have flip lids that keep it dry.

Just needed some confirmation. It was probably a dumb newbie question but better safe than sorry. Much appreciated.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Turn off the breaker and then you have no issues. That is good practice even if the ground is dry.


In fact you should make sure the breaker switch is in the OFF position when plugging in AND unplugging your OB. That's why it's there!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Living where we do, if we waited for it to stop raining to unplug, we would be considered Fulltimers!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WACOUGAR said:


> Living where we do, if we waited for it to stop raining to unplug, we would be considered Fulltimers!!!!


...or just camp without power. Problem solved.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

On a slight tangent, when there is lightning in the area we generally unplug. I don't want to have a fried electrical system because of a shoddy shore power setup in a park. This is because of going through the most horrendous lightning storm I have ever been in last summer while camping at Crooked River Ranch in Oregon. There were hundreds of lighting strikes with some only a couple hundred yards from the camp ground.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Last season we arrived at Delaware State Seashore park in the midst of a bad electrical storm. In between lightning flashes, I connected the electric! Probably would have been better to turn off before connecting!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

If you'll notice the ground pin on most plugs are a little longer than the other two. This is so the last thing that gets disconnected is the ground. Its a small added protection to ensure that if there is stray voltage in a circuit or on a peice of equipment that shouldn't be there it is at least partially dissapated (if not completely) when unplugging. Another way to ensure that you don't have or see an "arc" is to make sure you turn everything off in the camper first. The only load on the cord at that time should be charging to your battery from your breaker panel in the camper. If you have had power on the camper for a while even the charging current will be at a minimal state.

That being said, provided a good system is installed you should be fine plugging in and unplugging in poor weather. Just use a bit of caution like others have said. Turn the breaker off prior to unplugging or plugging in.

Routinely inspect your shore power cable to ensure that you have no cuts or abrasions in the insulation. Inspect the pins and ensure they are free of corrosion. If you find yourself in a situation you don't feel comfortable in, stop and ask for help. There are many RV'ers that will be more than happy to help.

It seems at each rally we have in the New England area there is always somebody new and you'll find no better sorce of information than that from a fellow Outbacker. The web site and at these rallys or get togethers are a great place to get up to speed on things you may have questions about, maintenance and of course showing off your rig!

Hope we have helped!

Eric


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

raynardo said:


> Turn off the breaker and then you have no issues. That is good practice even if the ground is dry.


In fact you should make sure the breaker switch is in the OFF position when plugging in AND unplugging your OB. That's why it's there!
[/quote]

X2 - Best way to avoid sparks at either end, or providing an alternative route to ground. Last winter in Homosasas, Florida I unhooked power with water up to my shins!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

.

It seems at each rally we have in the New England area there is always somebody new and you'll find no better sorce of information than that from a fellow Outbacker. The web site and at these rallys or get togethers are a great place to get up to speed on things you may have questions about, maintenance and of course showing off your rig!

Hope we have helped!

Eric
[/quote]

Just don't show up in a S.O.B at his favorite campground and park in his favorite site.









John


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Do agree with making sure everything is off and the breaker is turned off (the 30 Amp) before plugging in or unplugging. This isn't just to protect against shock but protects your circuits in your camper. More and more things have electronics in them and they don't really like power surges. Also, I have ran into problems as several campgrounds with the power boxes. Some of them have old breakers that will pop easily. others are so corroded inside that on one I had the plug melt into socket. Others I question if they are even properly grounded. Caution is always advised with electric hookups.


----------

